# Spring Eyes - When to go



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I am looking to fish out of the Linton area later this spring. Any recommendations as to when you will have open water, best times to go, and information on river levels and access ramps? Thanks in advance.

Blair Nelson


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I crossed the Missouri on Tuesday and it looks as if the river will be ice free very shortly if it isn't already. There are a couple of bait shops in Bismarck that are pretty reliable on repoting fishing success but I can't remember the names.....might be nice if one of them could post weekly report for us guys in the east...like the weekly Big Ed report on DL. I don't know for sure but it might be good for his buiness. I'd certainly buy minnows from the bait shop that I got the reports from on line.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want big walleyes, fish the big lake. The river sytem isnt near as good as lake Sakakawea. Fish in inside rocl points in 4 feet off water thats were the big ones are spawning.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

You can still get the numbers on the river from what I have heard. But it isn't as easy to get the large fish as it used to be. The deal is that those fish are Oahe fish that move up river to spawn. Since Oahe lost their smelt, there hasn't been a many large fish, meaning there isn't the number of 8-10 lb walleyes going up river to spawn as there used to be.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Check with the NDG&F dept about access before you go.Thought that I heard that Beaver bay(west of Linton) recreational areas ramp is out of water.I also agree with GB3 on the big lake and the missouri river arm west of New Town would be where I would go.Good Luck


----------

